# Electrical troubleshooting help



## Calgary Dave (Jul 11, 2017)

Driving home from our last trip, my main cable running to the 7-way plug in the truck ended up dragging on the ground and exposing all the wires  and probably shorting out a few things. I didn't notice it until I went to unhook and the marker lights were all off.
I did a minor repair job, hoping it was enough to drive it back to the storage yard so I can repair it properly.
Unfortunately, I still have no marker lights, and no signal/flasher/brake lights on the drivers side for the trailer. Passenger side brake and signal light work.

I was looking over everything and then came upon these two inline fuses, one 30-amp, the other a 50-amp, and the 50-amp is melted completely.  But everything (other than the brake/signal lights) seems to be working. Slide motors, all interior lights, etc. I don't know if this just happened, or it was blown from the day I got it.  Everything worked then, and still works now.

Does anyone know what these two inline fuses would be for?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 11, 2017)

I would guess one may be to charge the battery from the alternator


----------

